# Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out



## sandeep123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Team,
we are facing some weird problems for in one of our servers. We have 2 linux boxes one is in Amsterdom and other is in Dallas datacenter. We are trying to federate the node from vice versa, But its not happening, eventhough all the required ports are opend and ping,telent is working fine without any issues. Could you help me with the some answers.? Below is the error we are getting.

************* End Display Current Environment *************
[4/24/18 8:07:03:643 CDT] 00000001 ManagerAdmin I TRAS0017I: The startup trace state is *=info.
[4/24/18 8:07:03:851 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0128I: Starting tool with the AppSrv01 profile
[4/24/18 8:07:03:865 CDT] 00000001 ModelMgr I WSVR0801I: Initializing all server configuration models
[4/24/18 8:07:05:308 CDT] 00000001 ProviderTrack I com.ibm.ffdc.osgi.ProviderTracker AddingService FFDC1007I: FFDC Provider Installed: [email protected]
[4/24/18 8:07:05:348 CDT] 00000001 SSLConfig W CWPKI0041W: One or more key stores are using the default password.
[4/24/18 8:07:05:353 CDT] 00000001 SSLConfigMana I CWPKI0051I: The process has the java security property jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms set to [MD2, MD5, RSA keySize < 1024]. The WebSphere Application server is setting the java security property jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms to [MD2, RSA keySize < 1024, MD5]. 
[4/24/18 8:07:05:353 CDT] 00000001 SSLConfigMana I CWPKI0051I: The process has the java security property jdk.tls.disabledAlgorithms set to [SSLv3, RC4, MD5withRSA, DH keySize < 768]. The WebSphere Application server is setting the java security property jdk.tls.disabledAlgorithms to [SSLv3, RC4, DH keySize < 768, MD5withRSA]. 
[4/24/18 8:07:05:355 CDT] 00000001 SSLConfigMana I CWPKI0027I: Disabling default hostname verification for HTTPS URL connections.
[4/24/18 8:07:05:767 CDT] 00000001 SecurityObjec I CWSCF0002I: The client code is attempting to load the security configuration the server and this operation is not allowed.
[4/24/18 8:07:15:090 CDT] 00000001 SecurityObjec I CWSCF0002I: The client code is attempting to load the security configuration the server and this operation is not allowed.
[4/24/18 8:07:18:057 CDT] 00000001 WorkSpaceMana A WKSP0500I: Workspace configuration consistency check is disabled.
[4/24/18 8:07:18:592 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0001I: Begin federation of node ppyamsseprd01Node03 with Deployment Manager at ppydalseprd01.sl.bluecloud.ibm.com:8879.
[4/24/18 8:07:21:447 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0009I: Successfully connected to Deployment Manager Server: ppydalseprd01.sl.bluecloud.ibm.com:8879
[4/24/18 8:07:31:036 CDT] 00000001 XD I DCUT0002I: Loaded 64 bit native library: NodeDetect64
[4/24/18 8:07:34:161 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0505I: Servers found in configuration:
[4/24/18 8:07:34:516 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0506I: Server name: server1
[4/24/18 8:07:34:866 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU2010I: Stopping all server processes for node ppyamsseprd01Node03
[4/24/18 8:07:35:397 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0512I: Server server1 cannot be reached. It appears to be stopped.
[4/24/18 8:07:35:759 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0024I: Deleting the old backup directory.
[4/24/18 8:07:36:208 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0015I: Backing up the original cell repository.
[4/24/18 8:07:36:931 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0012I: Creating Node Agent configuration for node: ppyamsseprd01Node03
[4/24/18 8:07:38:345 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0014I: Adding node ppyamsseprd01Node03 configuration to cell: ppydalseprd01Cell01
[4/24/18 8:09:47:995 CDT] 00000001 Ffdc I com.ibm.ffdc.util.provider.FfdcOnDirProvider logIncident FFDC1003I: FFDC Incident emitted on /IBM/WebSphere/AppServer/profiles/AppSrv01/logs/ffdc/ffdc.7674432720306190978.txt com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFileInternal 600
[4/24/18 8:16:30:896 CDT] 00000001 FileTransferC E ADFS0112E: File transfer has failed with the following message: Upload retry limit exceeded for file /tmp/ppyamsseprd01Node03__1468119964177207158.car. Exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out.
[4/24/18 8:16:30:898 CDT] 00000001 NodeFederatio E ADMU0011E: Error creating configuration in the cell repository com.ibm.websphere.management.filetransfer.client.TransferFailedException: Upload retry limit exceeded for file /tmp/ppyamsseprd01Node03__1468119964177207158.car. Exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFileInternal(FileTransferClientImpl.java:609)
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFile(FileTransferClientImpl.java:466)
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFile(FileTransferClientImpl.java:373)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.copyToServer(NodeFederationUtility.java:3704)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.doUploadConfigDocumentsToDMgr(NodeFederationUtility.java:1212)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.doAllConfigUpdates(NodeFederationUtility.java:894)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.doAddNode(NodeFederationUtility.java:810)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.runTool(NodeFederationUtility.java:602)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.AdminTool.executeUtility(AdminTool.java:271)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.main(NodeFederationUtility.java:312)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:95)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:55)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:508)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSLauncher.launchMain(WSLauncher.java:234)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSLauncher.main(WSLauncher.java:96)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSLauncher.run(WSLauncher.java:77)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:95)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:55)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:508)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.callMethodWithException(EclipseAppContainer.java:587)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:198)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:95)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:55)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:508)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:340)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:282)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:981)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSPreLauncher.launchEclipse(WSPreLauncher.java:406)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSPreLauncher.main(WSPreLauncher.java:169)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:380)
at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:236)
at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:218)
at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:403)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:666)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:606)
at com.ibm.ws.ssl.config.WSSocket.connect(WSSocket.java:214)
at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(NetworkClient.java:192)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(HttpClient.java:463)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(HttpClient.java:558)
at com.ibm.net.ssl.www2.protocol.https.c.<init>(c.java:134)
at com.ibm.net.ssl.www2.protocol.https.c.a(c.java:82)
at com.ibm.net.ssl.www2.protocol.https.d.getNewHttpClient(d.java:52)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect0(HttpURLConnection.java:1118)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(HttpURLConnection.java:1012)
at com.ibm.net.ssl.www2.protocol.https.d.connect(d.java:38)
at com.ibm.net.ssl.www2.protocol.https.b.connect(b.java:64)
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.connectToServer(FileTransferClientImpl.java:2961)
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.openConnection(FileTransferClientImpl.java:2873)
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFileInternal(FileTransferClientImpl.java:553)
... 35 more

[4/24/18 8:16:31:252 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0027E: An error occurred during federation Connection timed out; rolling back to original configuration.
[4/24/18 8:16:31:601 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool A ADMU0211I: Error details may be seen in the file: /IBM/WebSphere/AppServer/profiles/AppSrv01/logs/addNode.log
[4/24/18 8:16:31:602 CDT] 00000001 AdminTool E ADMU0111E: Program exiting with error: com.ibm.websphere.management.exception.AdminException: com.ibm.websphere.management.filetransfer.client.TransferFailedException: Upload retry limit exceeded for file /tmp/ppyamsseprd01Node03__1468119964177207158.car. Exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
at com.ibm.ws.management.util.Utils.makeAdminException(Utils.java:371)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.runTool(NodeFederationUtility.java:612)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.AdminTool.executeUtility(AdminTool.java:271)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.main(NodeFederationUtility.java:312)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:95)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:55)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:508)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSLauncher.launchMain(WSLauncher.java:234)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSLauncher.main(WSLauncher.java:96)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSLauncher.run(WSLauncher.java:77)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:95)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:55)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:508)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.callMethodWithException(EclipseAppContainer.java:587)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:198)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:95)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:55)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:508)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:340)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:282)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:981)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSPreLauncher.launchEclipse(WSPreLauncher.java:406)
at com.ibm.wsspi.bootstrap.WSPreLauncher.main(WSPreLauncher.java:169)
Caused by: com.ibm.websphere.management.filetransfer.client.TransferFailedException: Upload retry limit exceeded for file /tmp/ppyamsseprd01Node03__1468119964177207158.car. Exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFileInternal(FileTransferClientImpl.java:609)
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFile(FileTransferClientImpl.java:466)
at com.ibm.ws.management.filetransfer.client.FileTransferClientImpl.uploadFile(FileTransferClientImpl.java:373)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.copyToServer(NodeFederationUtility.java:3704)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.doUploadConfigDocumentsToDMgr(NodeFederationUtility.java:1212)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.doAllConfigUpdates(NodeFederationUtility.java:894)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.doAddNode(NodeFederationUtility.java:810)
at com.ibm.ws.management.tools.NodeFederationUtility.runTool(NodeFederationUtility.java:602)
... 28 more
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out


----------

